# My Coffee Corner



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

It's good to see a corner has been allocated. Good set up.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Sandy. Hoping to replace my grinder with an Iberital MC2 in March (my birthday). It's coming together nicely!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Any chance you could sneak a tamper in with the order too







?

The plastic fantastics that come with the machine will not be of any use when you have the new grinder


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Any chance you could sneak a tamper in with the order too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What would you recommend, Glenn? Reg -B-?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have had a Reg Barber tamper for a number of years and it's a real workhorse.

It's a 58mm Flat Base Copper Tamper (similar to *this one* - nut with a copper base)

However, these *Pro-Tamp tampers* have impressed me

They are a lovely weight and feel really good in the hand (keep an eye out for a competition featuring a laser engraved Coffee Forums UK tamper - coming soon)


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks again, Glenn. I'll keep an eye out for that comp.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Heres an update on my coffee corner. You'll notice it's quite different to the last picture, notably my Coffee Forums engraved Pro-Tamp 58mm flat base tamper and my new Iberital MC2 doserless which arrived this morning.


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Time for a quick update.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Enjoyed reading through the previous threads , how does the baby enjoy her new stable mate?


----------

